# لماذا خلق الله الانسان ؟



## انصار المصطفى (10 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم*
*احب ان اسئلكم و خاصه الاخ كريتك نفس السؤال الذي سألنا..... لانه قال ان المسيجيه لديها إجابة منطقيه جداً لسبب خلق الله  تعالى للانسان....*

*



للعلم توجد اجابة منطقية جدا لكنها مسيحية و ليست اسلامية و اذا اردت ان تعلمها توجه لقسم الاسئلة المسيحية و ساخبرك لان هنا لا مسيحيات
قسم الاسئلة المسيحية

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*فسؤالي هو*
* 





 05-22-2010, 07:07 PM   #3 
لماذا خلق الله الانسان ؟
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 فبراير 2011)

*رغبة منه في منحه حياة فيض المحبة التي لدى الرب*


----------



## صوت الرب (10 فبراير 2011)

في حياتنا اليومية عندما يكون الرجل لديه صحة و مال
يفكر في الزواج و انجاب الأطفال لأنه يحبهم و يعرف انه
يستطيع إسعاد أطفاله و تليبية جميع احتياجاتهم
هكذا ألله فهو من الأزل كامل في كل شيء
و خلقنا لأنه يحبنا و يريد اسعادنا و يستطيع تلبية جميع احتياجاتنا
و بالفعل ألله خلق آدم و حواء و أرادهم أن يعيشوا
حياة مليئة بالفرح و السلام و المحبة و لكن
للأسف آدم و حواء هم من رفضوا ذلك بخطيئتهم


----------



## انصار المصطفى (10 فبراير 2011)

صوت الرب قال:


> في حياتنا اليومية عندما يكون الرجل لديه صحة و مال
> يفكر في الزواج و انجاب الأطفال لأنه يحبهم و يعرف انه
> يستطيع إسعاد أطفاله و تليبية جميع احتياجاتهم
> هكذا ألله فهو من الأزل كامل في كل شيء
> ...


 
ممكن تكون الردود مؤيده بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## بايبل333 (10 فبراير 2011)

لماذا خلق الله الإنسان, بالرغم من معرفته أن الإنسان سوف يخطئ؟هناك من يدعي أن الله خلق الإنسان ليعبده, و لكن هذا القول يتنافي مع كمال الله بل ويتهم الله بالنقص و حاجته للإنسان ليعبده و حاشا لله ذلك. فالله لا ينقصه شيء يناله من مخلوق, إنساناً كان أو ملاكاً. و الله من الناحيةاللاهوتية لا يزيد أو ينقص . فهو لا يزيد شيئاً بتمجيدنا و لا ينقص بعدم تمجيدنا.و إنما خلق الله الإنسان لمحبته للإنسان فلقد أحبنا الله قبل أن نوجد. و لهذا أوجدنا, خلق الله الإنسان لينعم عليه بنعمة الوجود.و لعل أبسط مثال يمكن أن يقال هنا هو مثال الأم فالأم تعلم كم سيكلفها جنينها من مشقات و متاعب بدأ من وجوده في رحمها و مولده إلى تعليمة و أخطاءة و .... و لكن مع كل هذا تحافظ على جنينها قدر استطاعتها و تكون سعيدة به لماذا؟ أليس لحبها له قبل أن يوجد. "فالله محبة" (1يو 4 : [لماذا وضع الله الوصية؟الله خلق للإنسان عقل و إرادة حرة و هي تعني حرية الإختيار فلذلك كان لابد من وجود محك إختيار أمام الإنسان ليجد قيمة لهذا العقل و تلك الإرادة الحرة و يختار طريق الحياة أو الموت.مثال علي ذلك: لو أعطيتك كشاف ( مصباح) هل ستعرف قيمته و تستغلة لو لم تجد نفسك في مكان مظلم, فلو كنت لن تمر في أي مكان مظلم يكون هذا الكشاف بلا فائدة. و الله كلي القدرة و العلم و الحكمة لا يخلق شيء بلا فائدة.ألم يكن الله يعلم أن الإنسان سيخطئ لِمَ لم يريحه من تجربة الشيطان؟الله يعلم أن الإنسان سوف يسقط و يعلم أيضاً أنه سوف يخلص الإنسان. و يحول شر الإنسان الذي صنعه بنفسه إلي خير له.كان يمكن أن يخلق الله الإنسان بطبيعة معصومة من الخطأ, أو أن يجعله مسيراً نحو الخير, و في هذه الحالة ما كان الإنسان يستحق أن يكافأ. لأنه لم يدخل امتحاناً و ينجح فيه. لذلك خلقه الله بإرادة حرة و سمح للشيطان أن يجربه.لو كان الله أراح الإنسان من تجربة الشيطان لبقي في جنة عدن الأرضية, و لكن الله أعد له ما هو أفضل. "ما لم تر عين و لم تسمع أذن و لم يخطر على بال إنسان ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه." (1كو 2 : 9.)


----------



## بايبل333 (10 فبراير 2011)

لمحبته للإنسان فلقد أحبنا الله قبل أن نوجد. و لهذا أوجدنا, خلق الله الإنسان لينعم عليه بنعمة الوجود
[Q-BIBLE] 
*"اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَدًا" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 13: 8)*
[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE] 
*"وَنَحْنُ قَدْ عَرَفْنَا وَصَدَّقْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ الَّتِي ِللهِ فِينَا. اَللهُ مَحَبَّةٌ، وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، يَثْبُتْ فِي اللهِ وَاللهُ فِيهِ" (رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 4: 16)*
[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE] *أَمَّا الآنَ فَيَثْبُتُ: الإِيمَانُ وَالرَّجَاءُ وَالْمَحَبَّةُ، هذِهِ الثَّلاَثَةُ وَلكِنَّ أَعْظَمَهُنَّ الْمَحَبَّةُ" (**رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 13**: 13)* [/Q-BIBLE]



> *"اَلْمَحَبَّةُ فَلْتَكُنْ بِلاَ رِيَاءٍ. كُونُوا كَارِهِينَ الشَّرَّ، مُلْتَصِقِينَ بِالْخَيْرِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 12: 9)*


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2011)

*خلقه لانه يحبه و الكتاب المقدس كله يتمحور حول حب الله للانسان و لانه يحبه فداه كى يرجعه الى مكانته الاولى بعد ان انفصل الانسان بخطيته عن الله*

*انجيل يوحنا 13 : 1*
*إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى*

*يوحنا 3 : 16*
*16 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.*

*رسالة يوحنا الاولى اصحاح 4*
*7 أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لِنُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا، لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ فَقَدْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ وَيَعْرِفُ اللهَ.*
*8 وَمَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ، لأَنَّ اللهَ مَحَبَّةٌ.*
*9 بِهذَا أُظْهِرَتْ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِينَا: أَنَّ اللهَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِكَيْ نَحْيَا بِهِ.*
*10 فِي هذَا هِيَ الْمَحَبَّةُ: لَيْسَ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ، بَلْ أَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا، وَأَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ كَفَّارَةً لِخَطَايَانَا.*
*11 أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ قَدْ أَحَبَّنَا هكَذَا، يَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَيْضًا أَنْ يُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا.*
*12 اَللهُ لَمْ يَنْظُرْهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. إِنْ أَحَبَّ بَعْضُنَا**بَعْضًا، فَاللهُ يَثْبُتُ فِينَا، وَمَحَبَّتُهُ قَدْ تَكَمَّلَتْ فِينَا.*
*13 بِهذَا نَعْرِفُ أَنَّنَا نَثْبُتُ فِيهِ وَهُوَ فِينَا: أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَعْطَانَا مِنْ رُوحِهِ.*
*14 وَنَحْنُ قَدْ نَظَرْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ الابْنَ مُخَلِّصًا لِلْعَالَمِ.*
*15 مَنِ اعْتَرَفَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ، فَاللهُ يَثْبُتُ فِيهِ وَهُوَ فِي اللهِ.*
*16 وَنَحْنُ قَدْ عَرَفْنَا وَصَدَّقْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ الَّتِي للهِ فِينَا. اَللهُ مَحَبَّةٌ، وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، يَثْبُتْ فِي اللهِ وَاللهُ فِيهِ.*
*17 بِهذَا تَكَمَّلَتِ الْمَحَبَّةُ فِينَا: أَنْ يَكُونَ لَنَا ثِقَةٌ فِي يَوْمِ الدِّينِ، لأَنَّهُ كَمَا هُوَ فِي هذَا الْعَالَمِ، هكَذَا نَحْنُ أَيْضًا.*
*18 لاَ خَوْفَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، بَلِ الْمَحَبَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ تَطْرَحُ الْخَوْفَ إِلَى خَارِجٍ لأَنَّ الْخَوْفَ لَهُ عَذَابٌ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ فَلَمْ يَتَكَمَّلْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ.*
*19 نَحْنُ نُحِبُّهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا أَوَّلاً.*

*افسس الاصحاح 5*
*2 وَاسْلُكُوا فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ كَمَا أَحَبَّنَا الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضًا وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا، قُرْبَانًا وَذَبِيحَةً للهِ رَائِحَةً طَيِّبَةً.*


*و لهذا فان هدف الله المحب فى خلقه ان يستمتع الانسان به الى الابد فى الحياة الابدية :*

*يوحنا 17 : 3*
*وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ.*

*و لانه يحبنا جعلنا ابنائه*

*انجيل يوحنا 1*
*12 وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ.*

*يوحنا 15 :*

*12 «هذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ.*
*13 لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هذَا: أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ.*
*14 أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ.*
*15 لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا، لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ، لكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي.*

*رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح 3:*
*1 اُنْظُرُوا أَيَّةَ مَحَبَّةٍ أَعْطَانَا الآبُ حَتَّى نُدْعَى أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ! مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا لاَ يَعْرِفُنَا الْعَالَمُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ.*


*و خلقنا لنرث معه فى ملكوته فى الحياة الابدية:*

*رومية اصحاح 8*

*16 اَلرُّوحُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضًا يَشْهَدُ لأَرْوَاحِنَا أَنَّنَا أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ.*
*17 فَإِنْ كُنَّا أَوْلاَدًا فَإِنَّنَا وَرَثَةٌ أَيْضًا، وَرَثَةُ اللهِ وَوَارِثُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. إِنْ كُنَّا نَتَأَلَّمُ مَعَهُ لِكَيْ نَتَمَجَّدَ أَيْضًا مَعَهُ.*

*تيطس الاصحاح الثالث*
*7 حَتَّى إِذَا تَبَرَّرْنَا بِنِعْمَتِهِ، نَصِيرُ وَرَثَةً حَسَبَ رَجَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ.*

*يعقوب الاصحاح 2*

*5 اسْمَعُوا يَا إِخْوَتِي الأَحِبَّاءَ: أَمَا اخْتَارَ اللهُ فُقَرَاءَ هذَا الْعَالَمِ أَغْنِيَاءَ فِي الإِيمَانِ، وَوَرَثَةَ الْمَلَكُوتِ الَّذِي وَعَدَ بِهِ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ*

*لهذا يشتهى بولس الرسول ان ينطلق للرب و يستمتع بوجوده معه :*

*فيلبى الاولى الاصحاح 2*
*23 لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ، ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدًّا.*

*لهذا خلقنا الله :*
*لانه يحبنا*
*و لانه يحبنا فدانا*
*و لانه يحبنا جعلنا ابناءه*
*و لاننا ابناءه سنرث معه فى ملكوته و سنستمتع بوجودنا معه الى الابد لاننا نحبه*


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2011)

*بسبب محبة الله للانسان وهذا واضح جدا لمن يقرأ الكتاب المقدس 

"وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا ، فيتسلطون على سمك البحر ، وعلى طير السماء ، وعلى كل الأرض ، وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الأرض. فخلق الإنسان على صورته ، على صورة الله خلقه ؛ ذكراً وأنثى خلقهم"
(تكوين 26:1 ،27).

سبب وغاية الخلق: يقول  القديس  يوحنا الدمشقي في هذا الصدد: "لقد ارتضى  الله  بفائق صلاحه أن يصنع خيراً إلى آخرين فيصيرون مشاركين في خيريته، ولهذا جلب من العدم إلى الوجود العوالم المنظورة وغير المنظورة".



​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (10 فبراير 2011)

*



خلقه لانه يحبه و الكتاب المقدس كله يتمحور حول حب الله للانسان و لانه يحبه فداه كى يرجعه الى مكانته الاولى بعد ان انفصل الانسان بخطيته عن الله

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اين يقول الكتاب المقدس انه خلق الانسان لانه يحبه ؟؟*
*اما القول ان الكتاب المقدس يتمحور عن المحبه هذا ليس دليل ان سبب الخلق هي المحبه  ..... *
* فكل شخص سواء كان يهودي او هندوسي او مسلم او بوذي كلاً حسب ايمانه يقول ان الله يحبه ولهذا خلقهم لكن الى جانب محبته الله خلقهم ليعبدوه فتجد الجميع يتقرب لله تعالى  بالصلاه و الصوم ووو  .......ولعلمك  فا التقرب لله بالصلاه و الصوم و غيرها من الاعمال الصالحه ودخول الصالحين و القابلين للخلاص بالحياة الابديه و دخول الفردوس و منع غيرهم من الذين لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح من دخول الملكوت و الفردوس و الحكم عليهم بالموت الابدي  .....   يثبت فكرة الوجود للعباده والاختبار وليس لمجرد الحب.
ثانيا ً : يقول بولس الرسول اننا مخلوقين لاعمال صالحه 
قال بولس الرسول "لأننا نحن عمله، مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة، قد سبق [URL="http://vb.orthodoxonline.org/threads/1476-لماذا-خلق-الله-آدم-وحواء"]الله [/URL]فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها" أف 10:2 
تحياتي....

*


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2011)

*



اين يقول الكتاب المقدس انه خلق الانسان لانه يحبه ؟؟
اما القول ان الكتاب المقدس يتمحور عن المحبه هذا ليس دليل ان سبب الخلق هي المحبه ..... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**واضح ان الجدل العقيم ابتدى !!!*

*



19 نَحْنُ نُحِبُّهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا أَوَّلاً.


أنقر للتوسيع...


تسمحى تقوليلى ما معنى "احبنا اولا" ؟*


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2011)

*و بالمرة قوليلى اذا كان الهدف هو العبادة فلماذا يفدينا الله متجسدا و يتحمل كل هذا لاجلنا ؟*
*لماذا لم يتركنا نعبده و السلام دون الحاجة للفداء طالما العبادة مستمرة ؟*
*منتظر الاجابة*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (10 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *واضح ان الجدل العقيم ابتدى !!!*
> 
> 
> *تسمحى تقوليلى ما معنى "احبنا اولا" ؟*


انا هنا اسئل و انت تجاوب ..... سؤالي هو اين قال انه خلق الانسان لانه يحبه 
فقول احبنا اولا ....لاتدل انه خلق الانسان فقط لانه احبنا .... فالله خلقنا و يعلم ان الانسان سوف يسقط ( الخطئيه)
و لماذا تتقربوا لله بالصلاه و الصوم و العمل الصالح ..... هل الله يحتاج للتقرب له بالعبادة اذا كان خلقنا من اجل محبته  فقط
و لماذا يعاقب الله من لم يقبل الخلاص .....و الحكم بالحياه الابديه لغيرهم .... اذا كان خلقنا من اجل محبيته فقط ...


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2011)

*حسنا لنرى الام سيوصلنا الجدل*



> *انا هنا اسئل و انت تجاوب ..... سؤالي هو اين قال انه خلق الانسان لانه يحبه *
> *فقول احبنا اولا ....لاتدل انه خلق الانسان فقط لانه احبنا .... فالله خلقنا و يعلم ان الانسان سوف يسقط ( الخطئيه)*


*ماذا افهم من كلامك ؟*
*ما معنى لم يخلقه لانه لم يحبه فقط ؟*
*هل هذا اعتراف منكى انه خلقه لانه يحبه لكن ليس هذا السبب الوحيد !*


*بما انك مش عايزة تجاوبى اجاوبك انا : احبنا اولا اى احبنا قبل ان يخلقنا*
*و هذا هو دافع الخلق*




> *و لماذا تتقربوا لله بالصلاه و الصوم و العمل الصالح ..... هل الله يحتاج للتقرب له بالعبادة اذا كان خلقنا من اجل محبته فقط*


*و ده لان مفهومك عن الامور دى مشوه *

*الصلاة هى كلام مع الله و علاقة حب تربطنا معه مش عبادة*
*و الصوم هى ذبيحة حب لله للتقرب منه و مش عبادة*
*و العمل الصالح كى نكون على صورة المسيحو نشهد له باعمالنا و ده مش عبادة*

*ما يربطنا بالله علاقة حب و علاقة اب بابن مش عبد بمعبود*
*هنا لا تسقطى فكرك الاسلامى علينا*

*



و لماذا يعاقب الله من لم يقبل الخلاص .....و الحكم بالحياه الابديه لغيرهم .... اذا كان خلقنا من اجل محبيته فقط ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

**من قال انه سيعاقب احدا ؟*
*الانسان سيختار طريقه فاذا تبع الله سيبقى معه و اذا تبع الشيطان سيبقى معه*
*مرة اخرى تسقطى فكر الثواب و العقاب الاسلامى !*
*اجل خلقنا من اجل محبته فقط و الايات اوضحت هذا هل ستستمر بالجدل ؟*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (10 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *و بالمرة قوليلى اذا كان الهدف هو العبادة فلماذا يفدينا الله متجسدا و يتحمل كل هذا لاجلنا ؟*
> *لماذا لم يتركنا نعبده و السلام دون الحاجة للفداء طالما العبادة مستمرة ؟*
> *منتظر الاجابة*


 اذا عايز تدخل في قول لماذا ..... اقول لك و لماذا لم يمنع ادم من عمل الخطئيه ..... و لماذا خلق الشياطين ؟؟؟
و لماذا خلق الجهيم ؟؟؟ و لماذا لم يتركنا نعيش معه بسلام دون الحاجه للخطئيه التي كان يعلم بوقوعها اذا كان سبب الخلق فقط المحبه


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2011)

> اذا عايز تدخل في قول لماذا ..... اقول لك و لماذا لم يمنع ادم من عمل الخطئيه ..... و لماذا خلق الشياطين ؟؟؟
> و لماذا خلق الجهيم ؟؟؟ و لماذا لم يتركنا نعيش معه بسلام دون الحاجه للخطئيه التي كان يعلم بوقوعها اذا كان سبب الخلق فقط المحبه


*الملخص : بسبب حرية الارادة التى اعطاها للانسان فلسنا مسيريين*
*مرة اخرى تسقطى فكرك الاسلامى*
*افتحى موضوع جديد لكن متشتتيش*

*هل اجابة السؤال الاساسى وصلت و لا فى حاجة تانى ؟*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (10 فبراير 2011)

*



بما انك مش عايزة تجاوبى اجاوبك انا : احبنا اولا اى احبنا قبل ان يخلقنا
و هذا هو دافع الخلق

أنقر للتوسيع...


لي سؤال عايزه تجاوبني 
هل الله كان يعلم بالخطيئه قبل ان يخلق الانسان ام لا ..... *


*



و ده لان مفهومك عن الامور دى مشوه 

الصلاة هى كلام مع الله و علاقة حب تربطنا معه مش عبادة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *و الصوم هى ذبيحة حب لله للتقرب منه و مش عبادة*



*ولماذا تتقرب اليه ؟؟؟؟ اكيد في سبب وهو ان يرضى عنك و يدخلك الفردوس اليس كذلك *
*



و العمل الصالح كى نكون على صورة المسيحو نشهد له باعمالنا و ده مش عبادة

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بولس **الرسول "لأننا نحن عمله، مخلوقين في **المسيح **يسوع لأعمال صالحة، قد سبق *[URL="http://vb.orthodoxonline.org/threads/1476-لماذا-خلق-الله-آدم-وحواء"]*الله *[/URL]*فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها" أف 10:2 *





*



من قال انه سيعاقب احدا ؟
الانسان سيختار طريقه فاذا تبع الله سيبقى معه و اذا تبع الشيطان سيبقى معه
مرة اخرى تسقطى فكر الثواب و العقاب الاسلامى !
اجل خلقنا من اجل محبته فقط و الايات اوضحت هذا هل ستستمر بالجدل ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل سوف ادخل انا الفردوس مثلك .... فانا احب السيد المسيح 
هل يكفي حبي له .... ان لا يحكم علي بالموت الابدي *


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2011)

*



لي سؤال عايزه تجاوبني 
هل الله كان يعلم بالخطيئه قبل ان يخلق الانسان ام لا ..... 

أنقر للتوسيع...


اجل كان يعلم ما المشكلة ؟




ولماذا تتقرب اليه ؟؟؟؟ اكيد في سبب وهو ان يرضى عنك و يدخلك الفردوس اليس كذلك 


أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ليس كذلك
اتقرب اليه لانى احبه
و اريد دخول الفردوس لانى احبه و اريد البقاء معى
و انا احبه لانى هو احبنى اولا




بولس الرسول "لأننا نحن عمله، مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة، قد سبق [URL="http://vb.orthodoxonline.org/threads/1476-لماذا-خلق-الله-آدم-وحواء"]الله [/URL]فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها" أف 10:2


أنقر للتوسيع...

اجل اى نشهد للمسيح باعمالنا الصالحة و يتمجد الله فينا و نكون صورة المسيح على الارض
لا تقتطفى اية واحدة بعدم فهم

"ليروا اعمالكم الحسنة و يمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السماوات" متى 5 : 16
 إِذًا نَسْعَى كَسُفَرَاءَ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ، كَأَنَّ اللهَ يَعِظُ بِنَا. نَطْلُبُ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ: تَصَالَحُوا مَعَ اللهِ. (2 كو 5 : 20)

هل هذا يتعارض مع الحب ؟




هل سوف ادخل انا الفردوس مثلك .... فانا احب السيد المسيح 
هل يكفي حبي له .... ان لا يحكم علي بالموت الابدي 

أنقر للتوسيع...


اى حب تقصدين ؟
هل تقصدى انكار الوهيته ام ماذا ؟

لمثلك يقول السيد المسيح "من ينكرنى قدام الناس انكره قدام ملائكتى"
لقد انكرتيه و اخترتى طريقك لا تندمى بعد وقت الندم*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (10 فبراير 2011)

اخر سؤال ........... 
اذا كان الله خلقنا لانه يحبنه  فقط.... و ليس لعبادته ..... كما تقول
هل يكفي ان احبه لكي يقبلني .......... ام يجب ان اتقرب له بالاعمال الصالحه و الصوم و الصلاه
اي هل تكفي المحبه ..........


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*


			هل يكفي ان احبه لكي يقبلني .......... ام يجب ان اتقرب له بالاعمال الصالحه و الصوم و الصلاه
اي هل تكفي المحبه ..........
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما انتي لما تحبيه هتموتي نفسك في الاعمال  الصالحه من جواكي ليل نهار اصلا....

شوفي الرهبان عشان حب ربنا عملوا ايه...

سلام الرب​*


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2011)

*



"لأننا نحن عمله، مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة، قد سبق [URL="http://vb.orthodoxonline.org/threads/1476-لماذا-خلق-الله-آدم-وحواء"]الله [/URL]فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها" أف 10:2

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*مخلوقين بالمسيح لان المسيح هو كلمة الله*
*و كل شيئا بكلمة الله كان*
*كان و بغيره لم يكن شيئا مما كان*
*و لهذا يقول الكتاب عن المسيح فى موضع اخر :""الذى به ايضا عمل العالمين" (عب 1 : 2)*

*و ايضا مخلوقين فى المسيح :*

*17 إِذًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ: الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا. (2 كو 5 : 17)*

*اى الخليقة الثانية بعد الفداء*
*اى بعد تجديد طبيعتنا بقبول فداء المسيح*
*هذا هو المقصود ب "مخلوقين فى المسيح يسوع"*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (10 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ما انتي لما تحبيه هتموتي نفسك في الاعمال الصالحه من جواكي ليل نهار اصلا....*​
> *شوفي الرهبان عشان حب ربنا عملوا ايه...*​
> 
> *سلام الرب*​


 
سؤالي هو 
هل تكفي المحبه .... ام هناك اعمال يجب ان نتقرب بها لله تعالى حتى ندخل الفردوس و يقبلني و تكون لي الحياه الابديه  
المحبه = قبول الله لي + الفردوس + الحياه الابديه 
المحبه + الاعمال =قبول الله لي + الفردوس + الحياه الابديه


----------



## أَمَة (10 فبراير 2011)

أختي الكريمة أنصار

أولا أهل وسهلا بعودتك.

بعد مرور أكثر من نصف سنة على تواجدك معنا لم تتعلمي بعد الحفاظ على قوانين القسم ولا تزالي تشتتين موضوعك او موضوع غير.

طلبت في موضوع إثبات من الكتاب المقدس أن الله خلقنا بسبب المحبة.

ردوا وافاضوا الأخوة لدرجة ان كان عندي رد فيه أيات آخرى غير المذكورة تثبت كثيرا أن محبة الله لنا هي سبب وجودنا ولكني امسكت عنه لكي لا اثقل عليك.

بدون أن نلزمك بقبول الردود، كان عليك أن تشكري الإخوة ثم تنتقلي بكل سؤال جديد الى موضوع آخر.


يغلق بسبب التشتيت​ 
وارجو منك الإنتظار دقائق حتى انقل مشاركتك المشتت في موضوع جديد.​ 
*تذكري أن قوانين القسم تمنع*
*فتح أكثر من موضوع واحد في اليوم إلا إذا بينتي لنا *
*أنك انتهيتي من الموضوع السابق*​


----------



## انت الفادي (10 فبراير 2011)

*الاخت انصار المصطفي

لي طلب صغير لديك... هل من الممكن ان تأخذي من وقتك مجرد 10 دقائق و تستثمريها في قرائة العهد القديم.. لا اطلب منك قرأة العهد القديم كله بل فقط سفر التكوين الاصحاح الاول و الثاني فقط.

تأملي في الاصحاحين و ستعرفي ان الله لم يخلق الانسان ليعبده بل لانه يحبه.
القي نظرة علي كلام الله مع ادم.. ستجدي ان الله قرر ان يخلق الانسان و يعطيه السلطة علي كل الارض.
و لكن هل هذا يكفي لنعرف منه انه لم يخلق الانسان ليعبده؟
الاجابة هي: لو خلق الله الانسان فقط ليعبده لكانت هذه اول وصية يعطيها الله لادم..
بمعني: بمجرد ان تم خلق ادم كان يجب ان تكون اول وصية له هي:
ادم اعبدني.
و لكن هذا لم يحدث لا في الاصحاح الاول و لا الثاني ووووو

------------------------------------
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن اذا كنت ستدخلي الملكوت لحبك للسيد المسيح..
هنا يجب ان تعرفي من هو السيد المسيح حتي تحبيه.. فانت تحبي المسيح القرأني و ليس يسوع المسيح الحقيقي.
بمعني اخر انت تحبي شخص غير الشخص.. فهل هذا يعني انك تحبي نفس الشخص؟ بالطبع لا.
ان اردتي ان تدخلي الملكوت فيجب ان تحبي المسيح الحقيقي الذي فداكي و فداني علي الصليب. و بعد هذا الحب ان تعملي بأقواله.

*


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2011)

> اخر سؤال ...........
> اذا كان الله خلقنا لانه يحبنه فقط.... و ليس لعبادته ..... كما تقول
> هل يكفي ان احبه لكي يقبلني .......... ام يجب ان اتقرب له بالاعمال الصالحه و الصوم و الصلاه
> اي هل تكفي المحبه ..........


*ايمان بدون اعمال ميت*
*ان كنتى تحبينه فستتكلمى معه و ستكون لكى علاقة معه و تشتاقى اليه و هذه هى الصلاة*
*و ان كنتى تحبينه فستشهدى له باعمالك و تتمثلى به فى حياتك*
*اما لو لم تفعلى هذا فانتى لا تحبيه و بتضحكى على نفسك !*

*اقرأى رسالة يعقوب تحدثت عن ذها الامر بالتفصيل*


----------



## أَمَة (10 فبراير 2011)

بغد الإطلاع على جميع ردودك بكل تأني
قررت الإبقاء على الموضوع كما هو 
ونقله الى الشبهات 
حيث يسمح لك بالحوار.
*وقد فعلت ذلك لأعطيك الفرصة في فهم المسيحة*​

قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة كما يدل عليه اسمه
ليس حواريا بل سؤال وجواب
ويستمر كذلك بغض النظر لقبول السائل الجواب.​ 
*ينقل لقسم الرد على الشبهات المسيحية*​​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 فبراير 2011)

> هل يكفي ان احبه لكي يقبلني .......... ام يجب ان اتقرب له بالاعمال الصالحه و الصوم و الصلاه
> اي هل تكفي المحبه ..........



المحبة وحدها تكفي
لكن المحبة هي الاعمال و ليس المشاعر ..
الكتاب يقول ان الله احب العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد
لم يتوقف عند مجرد الشعور بالمحبة .. 
لكن المحبة الحقيقية هي الفداء و التضحية

و بالتالي محبتك لله ليست مجرد شعور
المحبة هي الاعمال التي تعبر عن هذه المحبة
هي التضحية
هي التنازل عن الرخيص من أجل الثمين
هي إسعاد قلب الله

أما الزاني و السارق الذي ليلا نهارا يقول (انا احب الله) 
فهذه ليست محبة اساسا


----------



## أَمَة (10 فبراير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> *اين يقول الكتاب المقدس انه خلق الانسان لانه يحبه ؟؟*
> *اما القول ان الكتاب المقدس يتمحور عن المحبه هذا ليس دليل ان سبب الخلق هي المحبه ..... *





بعد جميع الأيات التي كتبها لك الإخوة لا تزالين تطلبين حرفية الكلام. هل أنت خائفة من مواجهة الحق؟

*مسكين الإنسان المتمسك بالحرف*. *وكأن* الحرف قادر أن يعطي حياةً. 
ماذا لو قال الزوج لزوجته يوميا "أنا احبك" في دخوله وفي خروجه وهو يخونها مع نساء اخريات كثيرات ... هل حرفية الكلام بدل على حبه أم روح معاملته لها وهي يعطف عليها ولا يتكدر من ضعفها بل يسندها ويقويها ويرعاها؟؟؟؟؟ فكري شوي با أنصار قبل فوات الأوان.

هذا ما يقوله كتابنا المقدس عن الحرف وعن الروح:



 رومية الأصحاح 7 العدد 6* وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ تَحَرَّرْنَا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ إِذْ مَاتَ الَّذِي كُنَّا مُمْسَكِينَ فِيهِ* *حَتَّى نَعْبُدَ بِجِدَّةِ الرُّوحِ لاَ بِعِتْقِ الْحَرْفِ. *




 كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 3 العدد 6 *الَّذِي جَعَلَنَا كُفَاةً لأَنْ نَكُونَ خُدَّامَ عَهْدٍ جَدِيدٍ. لاَ الْحَرْفِ بَلِ الرُّوحِ. لأَنَّ الْحَرْفَ يَقْتُلُ وَلَكِنَّ الرُّوحَ يُحْيِي*. 

ما رأيك بكلام الأبوة والبنوة التي علمها المسيح؟ الأ تكفي للدلالة على أن الله خلقنا لأنه يحبنا؟

عندما طلب منه التلاميذ أن يعلمهم كيف يصلون وقال لهم:




 متى الأصحاح 6 العدد 9 *«فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هَكَذَا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ*. 


وكم من المرات قال عن الله انه ابانا الذي في السموات:



 متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 48 *فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ. *




 متى الأصحاح 6 العدد *14 فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ غَفَرْتُمْ لِلنَّاسِ زَلَّاتِهِمْ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً أَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ. *

*

 متى الأصحاح 6 العدد 26 اُنْظُرُوا إِلَى طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ: إِنَّهَا لاَ تَزْرَعُ وَلاَ تَحْصُدُ وَلاَ تَجْمَعُ إِلَى مَخَازِنَ وَأَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ يَقُوتُهَا. أَلَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَفْضَلَ مِنْهَا؟ *




 متى الأصحاح 6 العدد 32 *فَإِنَّ* *هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا الأُمَمُ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هَذِهِ كُلِّهَا.*

اليست هذه كافية لتدل على العلاقة بين الله وبين الإنسان الذي خلقه؟

المسيح وهو الله الظاهر في الجسد شبه نفسه للراعي الصالخ وقال أنه يبذل نفسه عن خرافه:



 يوحنا الأصحاح 10 العدد 11 *أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. *

*هل السيد يبذل نفسه عن عبيده؟*

واليك كلمة الله قبل المسيح عندما شبه نفسه للأم التي لا تنسى رضيعها.



 إشعياء الأصحاح 49 العدد 15 *هَلْ تَنْسَى الْمَرْأَةُ رَضِيعَهَا فَلاَ تَرْحَمَ ابْنَ بَطْنِهَا؟ حَتَّى هَؤُلاَءِ يَنْسِينَ وَأَنَا لاَ أَنْسَاكِ. *

*هل هذا كلام سيد لعبده.*

*لا أحد ينكر عليك حقك يا اخت أنصار في إختيارك ان تكوني عبدة، ولكن تذكري يا اختي أن العبد لا يجلس على المائدة مع سيده ولا يبقى في البيت الى الأبد مثل الإبن:*




 يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 35 *وَالْعَبْدُ لاَ يَبْقَى فِي الْبَيْتِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ أَمَّا الاِبْنُ فَيَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ. *






 يوحنا الأصحاح 15 العدد 15* لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. *

ظهر الله لنا في الجسد في يسوع المسيح لكي يحررنا من الخطيئة ويعيدنا الى أحضانه الأبوية. 

*معرفتنا حقة لأن الله المتجسد أظهرها لنا.*




 تعليق أخير نسيت أن انوه الى مشاركة الأخ المبارك *إبن الفادي *  #*23*  لأنه أصاب الهدف في طلبه أن تقرائي سفر التكوين منالعهد القديم لتفهمي ما تطلبين فهمه في آية أو أكثر فقط.


----------



## أَمَة (11 فبراير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> سؤالي هو
> هل تكفي المحبه .... ام هناك اعمال يجب ان نتقرب بها لله تعالى حتى ندخل الفردوس و يقبلني و تكون لي الحياه الابديه


 

*لا* يا حبيبتي الإنسان غير قادر أن يتقرب من الله بأعماله فقط ....
لذلك تقرب الله منه وجاء اليه وتجسد وصار إنسانا.

يقول الكتاب المقدس:
 


 غلاطية الأصحاح 2 العدد 16 *إِذْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ، بَلْ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، آمَنَّا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، لِنَتَبَرَّرَ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ لاَ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ. لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ جَسَدٌ مَا*. 




 رومية الأصحاح 3 العدد 20 *لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ كُلُّ ذِي جَسَدٍ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ أَمَامَهُ. لأَنَّ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَعْرِفَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ*. 




انصار المصطفى قال:


> المحبه = قبول الله لي + الفردوس + الحياه الابديه
> المحبه + الاعمال =قبول الله لي + الفردوس + الحياه الابديه


 

يا اختي لا تحاولي ان تضحكي على نفسك وتفسري محبة الله لك على ذوفك ومزاجك المبنيان على خوفك من مواجهة الجق، وتحويلها الى عملية إستنتاج حسابية.

محبة الله لنا ظهرت لنا بتجسده وموته على الصليب الذي لا تزالين ترفضيهما:



 رومية الأصحاح 5 العدد 8 *وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا* *لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ* *مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا. *

قوله "* ونحن بعد خطأة *" دليل أن خلاص الإنسان ليس بإعمال صالحة يعملها.



 كولوسي الأصحاح 1 العدد 13 *الَّذِي انْقَذَنَا مِنْ سُلْطَانِ الظُّلْمَةِ وَنَقَلَنَا الَى مَلَكُوتِ ابْنِ مَحَبَّتِهِ، *


*فهل تقبلين به متجسدا ومصلوبا وقائما من الموت في اليوم الثالي لكي تنتقلي من سلطان الظلمة الى ملكوت ابن محبته؟*

*أم تصرين على إستنتاجك الحسابي الخاطئ؟؟؟*

*الأمر متروك لك وفرصة الإختيار أمامك....*

*أصلي من أجلك ومن أجل حميع البعيدين عن المسيح أن يفتحوا قلوبهم ويطلبون من الرب الإله أن يظهر لهم الحق لأني متأكدة من محبته لجميع البشر وبهذه المحبة سيظهر لهم على قدر ما يستوعبون.*


----------



## أَمَة (11 فبراير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> *ثانيا ً : يقول بولس الرسول اننا مخلوقين لاعمال صالحه *
> *قال بولس الرسول "لأننا نحن عمله، مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة، قد سبق [URL="http://vb.orthodoxonline.org/threads/1476-لماذا-خلق-الله-آدم-وحواء"]الله [/URL]فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها" أف 10:2 *


 

تستشهدين بكلام بولس الرسول، فهل تعتبرين نفسك يا أنصار مخلوقة بالمسيح؟


----------



## Critic (11 فبراير 2011)

> تستشهدين بكلام بولس الرسول، فهل تعتبرين نفسك يا أنصار مخلوقة بالمسيح؟


*الغريب انه فى نفس ذات الاصحاح يقول :*


*4 اَللهُ الَّذِي هُوَ غَنِيٌّ فِي الرَّحْمَةِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ مَحَبَّتِهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ الَّتِي أَحَبَّنَا بِهَا،*
*5 وَنَحْنُ أَمْوَاتٌ بِالْخَطَايَا أَحْيَانَا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ ­ بِالنِّعْمَةِ أَنْتُمْ مُخَلَّصُونَ ­*
*6 وَأَقَامَنَا مَعَهُ، وَأَجْلَسَنَا مَعَهُ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ،*


*لكنها تاخذ ما تريد فقط دون فهم !*


----------



## بايبل333 (11 فبراير 2011)

> سؤالي هو
> هل تكفي المحبه .... ام هناك اعمال يجب ان نتقرب بها لله تعالى حتى ندخل الفردوس و يقبلني و تكون لي الحياه الابديه
> المحبه = قبول الله لي + الفردوس + الحياه الابديه
> المحبه + الاعمال =قبول الله لي + الفردوس + الحياه الابديه


 
"لدخول الفردوس يجب الايمان بالسيد المسيح هو الله وابن الله 
والايمان بالكتاب المقدس وانة اخر نبى .


----------



## Desert Rose (11 فبراير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> سؤالي هو
> هل تكفي المحبه .... ام هناك اعمال يجب ان نتقرب بها لله تعالى حتى ندخل الفردوس و يقبلني و تكون لي الحياه الابديه
> المحبه = قبول الله لي + الفردوس + الحياه الابديه
> المحبه + الاعمال =قبول الله لي + الفردوس + الحياه الابديه




*انصار حبيبتى لايوجد اى اعمال مهما كانت عظيمة يمكن ان نعملها لنقترب بها من الله 

الكتاب يقول اننا كلنا كغنم ضللنا ,ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه 

ويقول ايضا ,انه ليس من يعمل صلاح ليس ولا واحد 

انسان خاطى مريض بالخطية كيف له ان يقدم اعمال صالحة لله ؟

اذا كان الاصل والقلب مريض وملوث بالخطية ,كيف يخرج منه شئ صالح ومقبول ؟

يجب ان يتبرر ويتقدس الانسان اولا ليستطيع ان يقدم بعدها اعمال مقبولة امام الله 

الكتاب المقدس يقول "مخلوقين فى المسيح يسوع لآعمال صالحة قد سبق الله واعدها لكى نسلك فيها "

اى يجب ان نخلق من جديد اولا فى المسيح يسوع بالايمان بعمله على الصليب لكى نستطيع ان نعمل اعمال صالحة مقبولة امام الله 

هذا هو الترتيب :الايمان بعمل المسيح من اجل خلاصى ,يتم خلقى من جديد فى المسيح يسوع ثم تأتى الاعمال كنتيجة للايمان 

وليست الاعمال هى التى تؤهلنى لدخول الحياة الابدية انما الايمان بعمل المسيح على الصليب 

الكتاب يقول فى رسالة افسس 2 : 8 
"لآنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالايمان وذلك ليس منكم هو عطية الله ليس من اعمال كيلا يفتخر أحد "

اذا تبررتى باعمالك يحق لكى ان تفتخرى امام الله انك بمجهودك الشخصى وبرك الذاتى وصلتى للحياة الابدية 

اما فكر الكتاب الذى فكر الله يقول ان الله هو واهب ومعطى الايمان والخلاص كنعمة من عنده .اذا لايستطيع انسان ان يفتخر ويتكبر امامه انه بأعماله الذاتية وصل للحياة الابدية 
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 فبراير 2011)

أمة قال:


> *بعد جميع الأيات التي كتبها لك الإخوة لا تزالين تطلبين حرفية الكلام. هل أنت خائفة من مواجهة الحق؟*
> 
> *مسكين الإنسان المتمسك بالحرف*. *وكأن* الحرف قادر أن يعطي حياةً.
> ماذا لو قال الزوج لزوجته يوميا "أنا احبك" في دخوله وفي خروجه وهو يخونها مع نساء اخريات كثيرات ... هل حرفية الكلام بدل على حبه أم روح معاملته لها وهي يعطف عليها ولا يتكدر من ضعفها بل يسندها ويقويها ويرعاها؟؟؟؟؟ فكري شوي با أنصار قبل فوات الأوان.
> ...


 
اختي العزيزه امه ....... و اخي كريتك...... وباقي الاعضاء 
اشكركم على ردودكم 
لكن الموضوع عن سبب خلق الله للانسان ...... جميع الايات تتحدث عن محبه الله للانسان ... ولم تتحدث عن ان السبب من  خلق الانسان المحبه فقط...... تعالوا الى مراجعه الموضوع من البدايه ....
انتم تقولون ان الله خلق الانسان لانه فقط يحبه ...فتستدلون بالايه التي تقول ( *نَحْنُ نُحِبُّهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا أَوَّلاً.) و غيرها من النصوص*....لاتدل انه خلق الانسان فقط لانه احبنا .... فالله خلقنا و يعلم ان الانسان سوف يسقط ( الخطئيه) فيأتي السؤال وهو لماذا إذاً اذا كانت سبب الخلق فقط لمحبه لم يمنع سقوط الانسان  .... لمحبته لنا .... سوف تقولوا لي لان الله جعل الانسان مخير ..... ارد عليكم واقول اليس هذا يدل على ان الله تعالى عندما لم يتدخل لمنع الخطئيه و ترك لنا الاختيار يدل على ان الله يريد ان ياختبارنا .... و يرى من سوف يسمع كلامه و ويتبع وصاياه ويعمل الاعمال الصالحه فتكون له الحياة الابديه و الفردوس و من لم يستمع و لم يتبع الوصايا حتى و ان كان مسيحي ....تكون له الموت الابدي و دخول الجحيم (جهنم)

الامر الثاني القول بان الله خلقنا فقط من اجل محبته و ليس لعبادته 
اولا مامعنى عباده الله  
اصل العبادة في اللغة: الطاعة والخضوع والتذلل. وهي تتضمن معنيين امتزج أحداهما بالآخر,  وهما نهاية الخضوع مع نهاية الحب. والعبادة تكون بالدعاء وهو الاتجاه إلى الله تعالى لطلب نفع أو دفع ضر. ومنها إقامة الشعائر الدينية مثل الصلاة والصيام والصدقة والحج والنذر والذبح وما شابه ذلك. فلا يجوز أن توجه هذه الشعائر إلا لله. ومنها الانقياد والإذعان الديني لما شرع الله من أحكام, أحل بها الحلال وحرم بها الحرام 
اي ان العبادة هي اسم جامع لكل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه من الأقوال والأعمال الباطنة والظاهرة ، فالصلاة والزكاة والصيام وعمل الاعمال الصالحه وكذلك حب الله وخشية الله والإنابة إليه وإخلاص الدين له والصبر لحكمه والشكر لنعمه والرضى بقضائه والتوكل عليه والرجاء لرحمته والخوف من عذابه 


فاذا كان الله خلق الانسان لمحبته فقط و ليس لعباده التي وضحت معناها فلماذا علينا ان نصوم و نصلي و نعمل الاعمال الصالحه ونعمل بالوصايا و غيرها ..... لكي ندخل الفردوس 

يتبع ...


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 فبراير 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> المحبة وحدها تكفي
> لكن المحبة هي الاعمال و ليس المشاعر ..
> الكتاب يقول ان الله احب العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد
> لم يتوقف عند مجرد الشعور بالمحبة ..
> ...


 
اخي جوسس سن .... السؤال هو هل الله خلق الانسان لانه فقط احبه .... 
وهل افهم من كلامك ان المحبه كشعور لوحدها لم تكن سبب الخلق فقط و انما كذلك السبب هي القيام بالاعمال الصالحه و الصلاه  والصيام وعمل الاعمال الصالحه وكذلك حب الله وخشية الله والإنابة إليه وإخلاص الدين له والصبر لحكمه والشكر لنعمه والرضى بقضائه والتوكل عليه والرجاء لرحمته والخوف من عذابه


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 فبراير 2011)

أمة قال:


> *لا* يا حبيبتي الإنسان غير قادر أن يتقرب من الله بأعماله فقط ....
> لذلك تقرب الله منه وجاء اليه وتجسد وصار إنسانا.
> 
> يقول الكتاب المقدس:
> ...


 
اختي امه انا اسئلكم عن سبب الخلق و انتم تكلموني عن محبه الله ممكن تقرأي مشاركي السابقه و تعلقي عليها


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 فبراير 2011)

أمة قال:


> تستشهدين بكلام بولس الرسول، فهل تعتبرين نفسك يا أنصار مخلوقة بالمسيح؟


 
انا استشهد بكلام بولس ليس لاني اعتبر نفسي مخلوقه المسيح و لكن لاقول لكم من كتابكم ان الله لم يخلق الانسان لمحبته و انما كذلك للقيام بالاعمال الصالحه 
*قال **بولس **الرسول "لأننا نحن عمله، مخلوقين في **المسيح **يسوع لأعمال صالحة، قد سبق *[URL="http://vb.orthodoxonline.org/threads/1476-لماذا-خلق-الله-آدم-وحواء"]*الله *[/URL]*فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (11 فبراير 2011)

> اخي جوسس سن .... السؤال هو هل الله خلق الانسان لانه فقط احبه ....



وصلتك الاجابة عدّة مرات .. الاجابة نعم



> وهل افهم من كلامك ان المحبه كشعور لوحدها لم تكن سبب الخلق فقط



المحبة بالشعور اصلا ليست محبة من الاساس



> و انما كذلك السبب هي القيام بالاعمال الصالحه و الصلاه والصيام وعمل الاعمال الصالحه وكذلك حب الله وخشية الله والإنابة إليه وإخلاص الدين له والصبر لحكمه والشكر لنعمه والرضى بقضائه والتوكل عليه والرجاء لرحمته والخوف من عذابه



خطأ .. لأن الله خلقنا لأنه أحبنا هو أولا ..
ولم يخلقنا لكي نحبه نحن و نفعل كل هذا الهراء المكتوب
لا تحاولي تطبيق المفهوم الاسلامي على المسيحية

الله خلقنا لكي ينعمنا بحياه كريمة .. و يقيم معنا علاقة شركة في جنة عدن
التي كان يسكن فيها الانسان مع الله و يتحدث معه بشكل مباشر


----------



## Critic (11 فبراير 2011)

> فتستدلون بالايه التي تقول ( *نَحْنُ نُحِبُّهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا أَوَّلاً.) و غيرها من النصوص*....لاتدل انه خلق الانسان* فقط لانه احب*نا ....


*ما معنى كلمة "فقط" فى كلامك ؟*
*هل الاية تدل على انه احبنا قبل الخلق ام لا ؟*
*منتظر اجابة مباشرة*


----------



## Critic (11 فبراير 2011)

*انا عايز افهم انتى هنا علشان تعرفى الاجابة من المنظور المسيحى و لا علشان تفرضى فكرك الاسلامى بالعافية !*

*كل اجابة تعيدى و تقولى فكرك الاسلامى : العبادة الخضوع الصلاة الصوم الحلال الحرام !*
*بتفتى و تسقطى اسلامك علينا ليه ؟!!!!*
*شكل موضوعك هيتقفل علشان ده جدل عقيم مش حوار !*


----------



## Critic (11 فبراير 2011)

> فاذا كان الله خلق الانسان لمحبته فقط و ليس لعباده التي وضحت معناها فلماذا علينا ان نصوم و نصلي و نعمل الاعمال الصالحه ونعمل بالوصايا و غيرها ..... لكي ندخل الفردوس



*لان تلك ليست عبادة اساسا بل علاقة حب*
*هنقول تانى ؟!!*

*اطمئنى فتعريفاتك الاسلامية لا تلزمنا و لا يعتمد بها*

*الصلاة بين الانسان و الله هى علاقة بين الاب و ابنه*

*وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ، وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.(مت 6 : 6)*

*الصوم هو ذبيحة حب بين ابن و ابنه*

*وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صُمْتَ فَادْهُنْ رَأْسَكَ وَاغْسِلْ وَجْهَكَ،*
*لِكَيْ لاَ تَظْهَرَ لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمًا، بَلْ لأَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً. (مت 6 : 17 و 18)*

*الاعمال الصالحة لكى نشهد للمسيح على الارض و نتمثل به*

*فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ، لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ، وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. (مت 5 : 16)*

*و لان اعمالنا تعبير عن ايماننا*

*لكِنْ يَقُولُ قَائِلٌ: «أَنْتَ لَكَ إِيمَانٌ، وَأَنَا لِي أَعْمَالٌ» أَرِنِي إِيمَانَكَ بِدُونِ أَعْمَالِكَ، وَأَنَا أُرِيكَ بِأَعْمَالِي إِيمَانِي. (يع 2 : 18)*
*لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْجَسَدَ بِدُونَ رُوحٍ مَيِّتٌ، هكَذَا الإِيمَانُ أَيْضًا بِدُونِ أَعْمَال مَيِّتٌ. ( يع 2 : 26)*

*ارجو التوقف عن بث فكرك الاسلامى هنا*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 فبراير 2011)

امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 فبراير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> *احب ان اسئلكم و خاصه الاخ كريتك نفس السؤال الذي سألنا..... لانه قال ان المسيجيه لديها إجابة منطقيه جداً لسبب خلق الله  تعالى للانسان....*
> 
> 
> ...



*أهلا اختى الحبيبة انصار
سفر التكوين الاصحاح الاول

26 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الارْضِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ». 
27 فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرا وَانْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ. 
28 وَبَارَكَهُمُ اللهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «اثْمِرُوا وَاكْثُرُوا وَامْلاوا الارْضَ وَاخْضِعُوهَا وَتَسَلَّطُوا عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ حَيَوَانٍ يَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ». 
29 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «انِّي قَدْ اعْطَيْتُكُمْ كُلَّ بَقْلٍ يُبْزِرُ بِزْرا عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الارْضِ وَكُلَّ شَجَرٍ فِيهِ ثَمَرُ شَجَرٍ يُبْزِرُ بِزْرا لَكُمْ يَكُونُ طَعَاما. 
30 وَلِكُلِّ حَيَوَانِ الارْضِ وَكُلِّ طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَكُلِّ دَبَّابَةٍ عَلَى الارْضِ فِيهَا نَفْسٌ حَيَّةٌ اعْطَيْتُ كُلَّ عُشْبٍ اخْضَرَ طَعَاما». وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ. 


طبعاالرب خلقنا على صورته وخلق كل ما يوجد فى الطبيعة تحت سلطاننا لمحبته لنا
 وبسبب جود الله وكرمه، خلق الإنسان ليجعله يتمتع بالوجود.

قبل الخليقة كان الله وحده. كان الله منذ الأزل هو الكائن الوحيد الموجود. وكان مكتفياً بذاته وكان ممكناً ألا يوجد الإنسان، ولا مخلوق آخر. ولكن الله من كرمه وصلاحه، أنعم بنعمة الوجود على هذا العدم الذي أسماء إنساناً. خلقه لكى يتمتع بالوجود. 

إذن من أجل الإنسان تم هذا الخلق. وليس لأجل الله.




			فاذا كان الله خلق الانسان لمحبته فقط و ليس لعباده التي وضحت معناها فلماذا علينا ان نصوم و نصلي و نعمل الاعمال الصالحه ونعمل بالوصايا و غيرها ..... لكي ندخل الفردوس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


خلق الله الانسان  لكى ينعم بالحياة. وإن أحسن السلوك فيها، ينعم بالأبدية. 

ونحن حينما نمجد الله، إنما ننتفع نحن وليس الله. 

و ذلك أننا حينما نذكر إسم الله ونمجده، إنما نرفع قلوبنا إلى مستوى روحى، يعطى قلوبنا سمواً وطهارة وقراباً من الذات الإلهية. وبهذا ننتفع. فنحن محتاجون باستمرار إلى التأمل في الله وتمجيده، إذ بهذا أيضاً تشعر نفوسنا أنها على صلة بهذا الإله العظيم الذي له كل هذا المجد، فنتعزى.. ولهذا نقول "أنا المحتاج إلى ربوبيتك".. 

أما الله، فمن الناحية اللاهوتية، لا يزيد ولا ينقص. 

لا يزيد شيئاً بتمجيدنا. ولا ينقص بعدم تمجيدنا.. 

ألعلنى أستطيع ايضاً أن أقول إن الله خلقنا بسبب محبته لنا، 

هذا الذي مسرته في بنى البشر؟
الله الذي أحبنا قبل أن نوجد. ولأجل هذا أوجدنا.

الله تبارك اسمه – محبته لنا عملية ، فيها الرعاية الكاملة . خلق كل شيء أولاً من أجلنا ، ثم خلقنا بعد ذلك لنتمتع 
بأعمال عنايته . ولا يزال يرعانا . 
وفي عمل الفداء نقرأ عبارة {{ هكذا أحب الله العالم حتي بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به     يو 3: 16}
وأيضا {{ ولكن الله بين محبته لنا ، لانه ونحن بعد خطاة ، مات المسيح لأجلنا }} { رو5: 8}
إذن فالمحبة التي لا تعبر عن ذاتها عملياً ، ليست هي محبة حقيقية .

*


----------



## holiness (11 فبراير 2011)

خلق الله الانسان .. بسبب سقوط ابليس وبقية الملائكة الذين سقطوا معه 

وخلق الله الانسان على الارض تحديدا .. لان ابليس سقط على الارض 

وخلق الله الانسان لمجده هو . 

هذا ملخص ..


----------



## Desert Rose (11 فبراير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> ..
> انتم تقولون ان الله خلق الانسان لانه فقط يحبه ...فتستدلون بالايه التي تقول ( *نَحْنُ نُحِبُّهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا أَوَّلاً.) و غيرها من النصوص*....لاتدل انه خلق الانسان فقط لانه احبنا .... فالله خلقنا و يعلم ان الانسان سوف يسقط ( الخطئيه) فيأتي السؤال وهو لماذا إذاً اذا كانت سبب الخلق فقط لمحبه لم يمنع سقوط الانسان  .... لمحبته لنا .... سوف تقولوا لي لان الله جعل الانسان مخير ..... ارد عليكم واقول اليس هذا يدل على ان الله تعالى عندما لم يتدخل لمنع الخطئيه و ترك لنا الاختيار يدل على ان الله يريد ان ياختبارنا .... و يرى من سوف يسمع كلامه و ويتبع وصاياه ويعمل الاعمال الصالحه فتكون له الحياة الابديه و الفردوس و من لم يستمع و لم يتبع الوصايا حتى و ان كان مسيحي ....تكون له الموت الابدي و دخول الجحيم (جهنم)
> 
> الامر الثاني القول بان الله خلقنا فقط من اجل محبته و ليس لعبادته
> ...



*حبيبتى يا انصار عندى حاجات هعلق عليها فى نقاط

1- الله خلق الانسان بدافع المحبة مش لازم يقولها حرفا فى سفر التكويين لكنه قالها لما قال نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا 
فيه ايه حب اكتر من انه يعمل الانسان على صورته لما يخلقه ؟

2- الله كان يعمل ان أدم سيسقط ولم يمنعه ليس لان الله لايحبه لآ لكن لان الله اعطى لآدم حرية الارادة والاختيار 
واختيار ادم بعدم عصيان وصية الله كان يجب ان يتم بدون اجبار من الله له على اى شئ ,بل يكون اختيار حر منه 

3- هل تعتقدى ان الله اله ناقص يحتاج ان يخلق شوية بشر ليخضعوا ويتذللوا له ؟

4- لايوجد لدينا كما وضحنا لكى ياغالية اى اعمال ممكن تتعمل تدخلك الحياة الابدية ابدا لا صلاه ولا صوم ولا اعمال صالحة 
كل ده بيكون نتيجة للايمان وليس وسيلة لننال الحياة الابدية 
*


----------



## Heartless (11 فبراير 2011)

*لو كان هدف الخلق هو العبادة لكان اول وصية للانسان "اعبدنى" و هذا ما لم يحدث
العلاقة بين الله و الانسان فى الكتاب المقدس هو علاقة اب بأبنه و خلقه على صورته و مثاله
و علاقة الاب و الابن قائمة على الحب و ليس العبادة
شكرا*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للجميع على الردود ...... رغم انكم تقولون ان الله تعالى خلقنا لانه احبنا .... لكن لا يوجد نص صريح بهذا الكلام و انما استنتاجات من ايات المحبه و الفداء .... وتقولون ان الله لم يخلقنا لنعمل اعمال صالحه رغم ان بولس الرسول يقول عكس ذلك  *لأننا نحن عمله، مخلوقين في **المسيح **يسوع لأعمال صالحة، قد سبق *[URL="http://vb.orthodoxonline.org/threads/1476-لماذا-خلق-الله-آدم-وحواء"]*الله *[/URL]*فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها....* 


المهم شكراً للجميع ... لانه في حالة مواصلة الحوار سوف يصبح عقيم


----------



## abu-firas (11 فبراير 2011)

لا شك ان الله يحب من يطيعه ويكره من يعصيه
ولاشك ان الله خلق المخلوقات كلها لتعبده (بطاعة اوامره واجتناب مانهى عنه)
وهذا مافعله ادم اطاع الله وهي عبادة 
فلما عصى امر الله ولم يجتنب مانهاه عنه ربه فقد ارتكب الخطيئة 
والعبادة غير العبودية فكلنا لله عبد وليس كلنا لله عابد
والعبادة لها في كل الاديان معنيان
الاول عام: وهو اطاعة اوامر الله واجتناب مانهى عنه الله مثال (اكرام الوالدين طاعةوعبادة-واجتناب الزنا طاعة وعبادة)
الثاني خاص: وهي الطقوس الدينية المرافقة للعبادات التي حدد الله لها اسلوبا ومنهجا وطريقة
كالصلاة والصيام وما شابه ذلك 

والله حض ورغب في كلا المعنيين ووعد الذي يطيع ويخلص بالفوز العظيم والمكافئة الابدية
ووعد الذي يعصي ويفجر وينكر بالعقوبة العظيمة والعذاب الابدي

واهم مافي العبادة عملها على الصورة التي امر بها ويحبها والامر المهم الاخر هو الاخلاص لله تعالى وتجنب الشرك والرياء
فالله لا يقبل عبادة له فيها شريك ولا يقبل عبادة الغرض منها الفخر والرياء والمنزلة بين الناس
وتصور نفسك يوم الحساب تقول لله العظيم الخالق اني قمت بعبادتك مع شريك لك 
نعوذ بالله من الشرك في كل صوره واشكاله ونعوذ بالله من الرياء


----------



## Critic (11 فبراير 2011)

*واضح جليا ان الاخت انصار تتهرب من النقاش و الادلة و تتعامى عن الاجابة على ما كررت طرحه و تتستمر فى فرض فكرها الاسلامى و اجابتها الاسلامية علينا و طبعا هذا لا يلزمنا و لا قيمة له او صدى على الحقائق*
* الفكر الكتابى واضح ....الله خلقنا لانه احبنا اولا*
*و يبدو ان الاجابة لم تروق الاخت لانها سدت فراغ الفكر الاسلامى و اجابت عما عجز عنه الاسلامى*
*انتهى الحوار بالاجابة *
*و شكرا*


----------



## Critic (11 فبراير 2011)

*الاخ ابو فيراس ما علاقتنا بالاجابات الاسلامية فى القسم المسيحى ؟*
*الى متى يستمر المسلم باقحام فكره الاسلامى فى المسيحية ؟!!!*


----------



## abu-firas (11 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *الاخ ابو فيراس ما علاقتنا بالاجابات الاسلامية فى القسم المسيحى ؟*
> *الى متى يستمر المسلم باقحام فكره الاسلامى فى المسيحية ؟!!!*


 
اخي الكريم انا اجبت على السؤال من وجهة نظري 
لا اكثر ولا اقل
وان كان الموضوع خاص بالمسيحين وجب عليكم ان تضع بجانب العنوان 
خاص بالمسحين
اما ان كان منتداكم لا يقبل دخول الا مسيحي ولا يقبل رأي الا مسيحي
فيجب ايضا ان تشيرو الى ذلك 
فالمعروف ان المنتديات عامة وليست خاصة ورأي كل واحد يعكس خلفيته الثقافية والاجتماعية والدينية.


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *واضح جليا ان الاخت انصار تتهرب من النقاش و الادلة و تتعامى عن الاجابة على ما كررت طرحه و تتستمر فى فرض فكرها الاسلامى و اجابتها الاسلامية علينا و طبعا هذا لا يلزمنا و لا قيمة له او صدى على الحقائق*
> *الفكر الكتابى واضح ....الله خلقنا لانه احبنا اولا*
> *و يبدو ان الاجابة لم تروق الاخت لانها سدت فراغ الفكر الاسلامى و اجابت عما عجز عنه الاسلامى*
> *انتهى الحوار بالاجابة *
> *و شكرا*


 
اخي كريتك انا لم اتهرب و لكن كان افضل تقول من بدايه الموضوع ان الله لم يذكر في الكتاب المقدس لماذاخلق الانسان و اعتقد انك اول العارفين اننا عندما نتناقش نتناقش بنصوص و ليس استنتاجات فكل الايات التي ذكرتها و الاعضاء كلها تتكلم عن محبه الله و عن الفداء و ليست ايات تتكلم عن سبب الخلق ....
انا قدمت لكم كلام صريح لسبب للرسول بولس حيث يقول ان * مخلوقين في **المسيح **يسوع لأعمال صالحة،...* لكن انتم ترفضون قول ان الله خلقنا من اجل القيام الصالحه (عبادته)
رغم ان مفهوم مكافاة الاشخاص بالحياة الابديه ودخول الفردوس  و معاقبه الاخرين بالموت الابدي حتى و ان كانوا مسيحيين  يؤكد اهميه الاعمال الصالحه وارتباطها بدخول الفردوس والحياة الابديه

*على العموم شكرا لكم *


----------



## Desert Rose (11 فبراير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اخي كريتك انا لم اتهرب و لكن كان افضل تقول من بدايه الموضوع ان الله لم يذكر في الكتاب المقدس لماذاخلق الانسان و اعتقد انك اول العارفين اننا عندما نتناقش نتناقش بنصوص و ليس استنتاجات فكل الايات التي ذكرتها و الاعضاء كلها تتكلم عن محبه الله و عن الفداء و ليست ايات تتكلم عن سبب الخلق ....
> انا قدمت لكم كلام صريح لسبب للرسول بولس حيث يقول ان * مخلوقين في **المسيح **يسوع لأعمال صالحة،...* لكن انتم ترفضون قول ان الله خلقنا من اجل القيام الصالحه (عبادته)
> رغم ان مفهوم مكافاة الاشخاص بالحياة الابديه ودخول الفردوس  و معاقبه الاخرين بالموت الابدي حتى و ان كانوا مسيحيين  يؤكد اهميه الاعمال الصالحه وارتباطها بدخول الفردوس والحياة الابديه
> 
> *على العموم شكرا لكم *



*بردو يا اخت انصار مفيش فايده
عايزة تطبقى فكرك وعقيدتك على عقيدتنا 
ياحبيبتى الحياة الابدية مش مكافئة على الاعمال خالص 
اذا كان الكتاب المقدس بيقول مفيش اعمال صالحة ممكن توصلنا لله يبقى ازاى الحياة الابدية مكافئة على الاعمال ؟اعمال ايه ؟
*


----------



## Critic (11 فبراير 2011)

> اخي الكريم انا اجبت على السؤال من وجهة نظري
> لا اكثر ولا اقل
> وان كان الموضوع خاص بالمسيحين وجب عليكم ان تضع بجانب العنوان


*يا عزيزى نحن فى قسم الشبهات المسيحية*
*اى الاجابات كلها مسيحية*
*لديك اجابة اسلامية تفضل بها فى القسم الاسلامى فى نفس الموضوع :*

*اسلاميا : لماذا خلق الله الانسان ؟ *





> اخي كريتك انا لم اتهرب و لكن كان افضل تقول من بدايه الموضوع ان الله لم يذكر في الكتاب المقدس لماذاخلق الانسان و اعتقد انك اول العارفين اننا عندما نتناقش نتناقش بنصوص و ليس استنتاجات فكل الايات التي ذكرتها و الاعضاء كلها تتكلم عن محبه الله و عن الفداء و ليست ايات تتكلم عن سبب الخلق ....


*و انا سألتك :*
*ما معنى "احبنا اولا" ؟*
*و انتى لم تجيبى*
*و الاستاذة امة وضحت لكى ان الفكر المسيحى فى مناقشة النصوص لا يعتمد على الحرفية و هذا ثابت فى الاعداد*
*فلماذا تصرى على اسقاط الفكر الاسلامى حتى فى اسلوب النقاش ؟*




> انا قدمت لكم كلام صريح لسبب للرسول بولس حيث يقول ان *مخلوقين في **المسيح **يسوع لأعمال صالحة،...* لكن انتم ترفضون قول ان الله خلقنا من اجل القيام الصالحه (عبادته)


*يا سيدى لقد رردت عليكى و انتى تجاهلتى الرد*
*مخلوقين تعنى "الميلاد الثانى" و ليس خلق الانسان الاول*

*اى بعد الميلاد الثانى سيد الله لنا خطط و يهيئ لنا اعمال صالحة نسلك فيها *
*من اين اتيتى ان الاعمال الصالحة هى العبادة ؟*

*لماذا تقتبسى الاية دون سياقها*

*اقرأى العدد مع سياقه لتفهمى  فهو يرد على ادعائك:*
*افسس اصحاح 2*

*4 اَللهُ الَّذِي هُوَ غَنِيٌّ فِي الرَّحْمَةِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ مَحَبَّتِهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ الَّتِي أَحَبَّنَا بِهَا،
5 وَنَحْنُ أَمْوَاتٌ بِالْخَطَايَا أَحْيَانَا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ ­ بِالنِّعْمَةِ أَنْتُمْ مُخَلَّصُونَ ­*
*6 وَأَقَامَنَا مَعَهُ، وَأَجْلَسَنَا مَعَهُ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ،*
*7 لِيُظْهِرَ فِي الدُّهُورِ الآتِيَةِ غِنَى نِعْمَتِهِ الْفَائِقَ، بِاللُّطْفِ عَلَيْنَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ.*
*8 لأَنَّكُمْ بِالنِّعْمَةِ مُخَلَّصُونَ، بِالإِيمَانِ، وَذلِكَ لَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ. هُوَ عَطِيَّةُ اللهِ.*
*9 لَيْسَ مِنْ أَعْمَال كَيْلاَ يَفْتَخِرَ أَحَدٌ.*
*10 لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ عَمَلُهُ، مَخْلُوقِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ لأَعْمَال صَالِحَةٍ، قَدْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَأَعَدَّهَا لِكَيْ نَسْلُكَ فِيهَا.*
*11 لِذلِكَ اذْكُرُوا أَنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الأُمَمُ قَبْلاً فِي الْجَسَدِ، الْمَدْعُوِّينَ غُرْلَةً مِنَ الْمَدْعُوِّ خِتَانًا مَصْنُوعًا بِالْيَدِ فِي الْجَسَدِ،*

*و سبق و اجبتك :*

*



17 إِذًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ: الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا. (2 كو 5 : 17)

اى الخليقة الثانية بعد الفداء
اى بعد تجديد طبيعتنا بقبول فداء المسيح
هذا هو المقصود ب "مخلوقين فى المسيح يسوع" 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*و ها هو التفسير :*




> *لاحظ الكلمات التي استخدمها. إنه يلمح هنا إلي الميلاد الجديد، الذي هو بالحقيقة خلقة ثانية. إننا وُجدنا من العدم إلي الوجود. فما كنا عليه قبلاً، أي الإنسان العتيق، إنما كنا أمواتًا. ما صرنا عليه الآن لم يكن لنا من قبل. إذن، بالحق هو عمل خلقة، نعم خلقة أنبل من الأولى. ففي الأولى صار لنا الوجود، أما بالأخيرة هذه فنلنا ما هو أعظم وأفضل، ألا وهو صلاحنا.*





 






> رغم ان مفهوم مكافاة الاشخاص بالحياة الابديه ودخول الفردوس و معاقبه الاخرين بالموت الابدي حتى و ان كانوا مسيحيين يؤكد اهميه الاعمال الصالحه وارتباطها بدخول الفردوس والحياة الابديه


 
و اجبتك ايضا و انتى تجاهلتى :
*



من قال انه سيعاقب احدا ؟
الانسان سيختار طريقه فاذا تبع الله سيبقى معه و اذا تبع الشيطان سيبقى معه
مرة اخرى تسقطى فكر الثواب و العقاب الاسلامى !

أنقر للتوسيع...

**و اجبناكى انه لا عقاب و لا ثواب*
*و اجبناكى من ذات الاصحاح الذى اقتبستى منه ان الاعمال ليست سبب الخلاص بل هذا عطية و نعمة الله :*

*8 لأَنَّكُمْ بِالنِّعْمَةِ مُخَلَّصُونَ، بِالإِيمَانِ، وَذلِكَ لَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ. هُوَ عَطِيَّةُ اللهِ.
9 لَيْسَ مِنْ أَعْمَال كَيْلاَ يَفْتَخِرَ أَحَدٌ.
*

*فألى متى تسترى بتجاهل اجابتنا و فرض فكرك الاسلامى علينا ؟*


----------



## abu-firas (11 فبراير 2011)

يبدو من توقيعك اخ Critic انك غير حيادي 
عموما ما كان في نيتي الا كل خير للجميع
ولكن بما انه لا رغبة لك بوجودي فانا احترم رغبتك
هدانا الله جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه 
بالتوفيق جميعا


----------



## Critic (11 فبراير 2011)

> يبدو من توقيعك اخ Critic انك غير حيادي
> عموما ما كان في نيتي الا كل خير للجميع
> ولكن بما انه لا رغبة لك بوجودي فانا احترم رغبتك
> هدانا الله جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه
> بالتوفيق جميعا


*عزيزى و هل من الحيادية ان تحكم على شخص لا تعرفه فقط من توقيعه ؟!!!*
*هذه ليست رغبتى هذه قوانين القسم*
*و ايضا فى القسم الاسلامى ممنوع التطرق للمسيحيات فلا افرض عليك الفكر المسيحى هناك و لا انت تفرض عليا الفكر الاسلامى هنا *
*شكرا*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 فبراير 2011)

*الاخت انصار لو كنتى قراتى مشاركة 42 كنت عرفتى اد ايه ربنا بيحبنا
لما ربنا يخلق كل شئ فى الدنيا ويعطى الانسان السلطان عليه
فهذا يعنى المحبة
لو اب بيحب ابنه بيشتريلوا كل ما يضمن له الحياة السعيدة وهذا ما فعله الرب مع الانسان
الرب ينور بصيرتك وقلبك*


----------



## أَمَة (12 فبراير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اخي نفسي اشوف لك مشاركه مفيده قبل ما اموت ...... كل مشاركاتك هي هي هذه العباره
> اسفه لقول هذا ... بس حبيت انصحك ان تحاول تقرأ وترد على المواضيع بدل تكرر نفس الجمله
> 
> تحياتي.....


 

*تمت مخالفتك لأنك تجاوزتي حدودك كثيرا يا أنصار. 
أنت لست في المركز الذي يسمح لك أن تنتقدي مشاركات أي من الأعضاء.*

*هل هذا كله حقد يملأ قلبك أم كراهية لإنسان فرحان لأنه آمن بالمسيح؟*


----------



## MAJI (12 فبراير 2011)

كيف نفهم الذي  تعود على الحرفية بان الكتاب المقدس لايؤخذ بحرفية كلماته بل بروحها ؟
حتى السيد المسيح قال 
((والكلام الذي كلمتكم به روح وحياة))


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اخي نفسي اشوف لك مشاركه مفيده قبل ما اموت ...... كل مشاركاتك هي هي هذه العباره
> اسفه لقول هذا ... بس حبيت انصحك ان تحاول تقرأ وترد على المواضيع بدل تكرر نفس الجمله
> 
> تحياتي.....



*الشخص اللي انتقدتي مشاركته يا أنصار ...... هو مسلم سابق عرف المسيح و أمن به 
اكيد لن نلومك على اسلوبك في العدائية تجاهه فانتي لم تشعري بشعور الخروج من الظلمات الى النور والخلاص بالمسيح يسوع
كما شعر به زميلنا المحترم

بالرجاء احترام الاعضاء في المرات القادمة  

ربنا يهديكي 
تحياتي .......​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

للرفع .........


----------



## Huda Hassan (22 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *لان تلك ليست عبادة اساسا بل علاقة حب*
> *هنقول تانى ؟!!*
> 
> *اطمئنى فتعريفاتك الاسلامية لا تلزمنا و لا يعتمد بها*
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (22 فبراير 2011)

Huda Hassan قال:


> Critic قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## Critic (22 فبراير 2011)

*



و ما معنى يجازيك علانية ؟؟؟ هل يجازيه لانه يصلي ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**المجازاه :*
*انت مشيت فى طريق الله ستظل مع الله *
*انت مشيت فى طريق الشيطان و تركت الله ستظل فى الطريق الذى اخترته*

*اليهود كانوا يأخذون مجدا من الناس بالمراآه و الصلاة فى الشوارع لكسب مديح الناس*
*السيد المسيح اخبرنا ان نمتنع عن هذا و سيكون المجد فى يوم المجازاه علنا امام الجميع حينما تدخل الى الفردوس الى احضان سيدك*
*



وماذا عن الشخص الذي لا يصلي ؟؟ اي هل الصلاه واجبه لكي يدخل الشخص الى الفردوس . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يوجد ما يسمى وجوب و فرضيات فى الفكر المسيحى
المسيحية ليست مشاعر فضفاضة بدون اعمال
المسيجية ان تشهد اعمالك لايمانك
ان لا تصلى اذن انت لا تريد ان يكون لك علاقة مع الله
اذن انت اخترت ان تبتعد عن الله و لهذا لن تدخل الفردوس (بإرادتك)
*


----------



## Mohamed Yahia (3 مايو 2022)

للرفع


----------



## أَمَة (4 مايو 2022)

Mohamed Yahia قال:


> للرفع


أهلا و سهلا بك أخ محمد يحي! إذا كان لديك سؤال عن الموضوع أرجو أن تطرحه.


----------



## My Rock (21 مايو 2022)

مسلمة وافتخرر قال:


> دينكم المسيح غلط



والدليل؟ قالولو؟


----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2022)

*تعيش روك على الرد*


----------



## أَمَة (23 مايو 2022)

أهلا و سهلا بك أختي "مسلمة و افتخر".

يمكنني الرد على كل كلمة ذكرتيها في مشاركتك و لكن اخترت أن أقتصر الكلام و أكتفي بالتالي. 

أنظري الى المغالطة في ردك: "*الله يحبنا اوكي* *بس* خلقنا عشان العبادة *مش لأنه يحبنا*"
كيف يحبنا الله و في نفس الوقت خلقنا عشان العبادة و "*مش لأنه يحبنا*" !؟ مفيش حاجة اسمها "*بس"* يا إما يحبنا أو لا يحبنا.
الفرق شاسع جداً بين السببين في الخلق. عندما يخلق الله الإنسان ليعبده يكون الله ناقصا بذاته و يحتاج الى خلقه لكي يعبده. أما أن يخلق لأنه أحبه فهذا يفسر معنى المحبة التي هي عطاء المُحب و مشاركته له بما يملك.  الله خلق الإنسان من منطلق محبته له لكي يعطيه حياة أبدية و يشركه معه في مجده، لذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس أن الله خلق الإنسان على صورته و كشبهه، و لم يميز بين الذكر و الأنثى:

26. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الارْضِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ».
27. فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرا وَانْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ.
28. وَبَارَكَهُمُ اللهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «اثْمِرُوا وَاكْثُرُوا وَامْلاوا الارْضَ وَاخْضِعُوهَا وَتَسَلَّطُوا عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ حَيَوَانٍ يَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ».
29. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «انِّي قَدْ اعْطَيْتُكُمْ كُلَّ بَقْلٍ يُبْزِرُ بِزْرا عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الارْضِ وَكُلَّ شَجَرٍ فِيهِ ثَمَرُ شَجَرٍ يُبْزِرُ بِزْرا لَكُمْ يَكُونُ طَعَاما.
30. وَلِكُلِّ حَيَوَانِ الارْضِ وَكُلِّ طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَكُلِّ دَبَّابَةٍ عَلَى الارْضِ فِيهَا نَفْسٌ حَيَّةٌ اعْطَيْتُ كُلَّ عُشْبٍ اخْضَرَ طَعَاما». وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ.

سؤالي لك الآن: هل الله ناقص بذاته و قد أحتاج الى خقل الإنسان لكي يعبده؟

ثم تقولين: " خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى آدم عليه السلام *ليظهر عجيب صنعه وقدرته *على خلقه ........."
سؤالي لك:  هل الله يعاني من عقدة النقص  فأراد أن *يظهر عجيب صنعه و فدرته *و لهذا السبب خلق الإنسان من التراب الجامد والماء؟
و السؤال الثاني لمن أراد أن يظهر عجيب صنعه و قدرته؟ للملائكة؟ هل الملائلكة نداً لله لكي يتباهى أمامهم أم هم أيضا مخلوقات من صنعه؟


----------



## أَمَة (29 مايو 2022)

أشكرك اختي على غيرتك من أجلنا. 
 أنت لم تردي على أسئلتي بل جئتِ بما هو في كتابك. كيف تتأكدين أن كتابك هو الصح؟  كيف تؤكدين أننا غلط و أنتِ لا تعرفين عنا سوى ما يقولونه لك؟ 
أنا أيضاً أصلي من أجل هدايتك الى السراط (الطريق) المستقيم الذي هو المسيح، و هو القائل عن نفسه أنه الطريق و الحق و الحياة:


1. «لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي.
2. فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي مَنَازِلُ كَثِيرَةٌ وَإِلاَّ فَإِنِّي كُنْتُ قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. أَنَا أَمْضِي لِأُعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً
3. وَإِنْ مَضَيْتُ وَأَعْدَدْتُ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً آتِي أَيْضاً وَآخُذُكُمْ إِلَيَّ حَتَّى حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا تَكُونُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً
4. وَتَعْلَمُونَ حَيْثُ أَنَا أَذْهَبُ وَتَعْلَمُونَ الطَّرِيقَ».
5. قَالَ لَهُ تُومَا: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ فَكَيْفَ نَقْدِرُ أَنْ نَعْرِفَ الطَّرِيقَ؟»
6*. قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي*.


----------



## أَمَة (31 مايو 2022)

عجيب! أين طلبت منك أن تخرجي من الإسلام؟
انت البادئة في الحوار. نجن لم نبحث عنك و لم نبادرك الحوار بل أنت التي اتيت الينا لتقولين لنا أننا خطأ في إيماننا. طلبت منك إثبات كلامك، لم تستطيغي، و كان ردك كله من كتابك الذي يكفرنا بدون أي دليل. 
ثم تطلبين منا أن نقرأ "


مسلمة ولي الشرف والفخر قال:


> المقال جيدا وشوفو كيف الإسلام هو الدين الله تعالى هو الصح وانتم غلط



نحن نعلم جيدا ما هو مكتوب في قرآنك لأنه ليس ممنوع علينا أن نقرأه بعكس دينك الذي يمنعك من قراءة الإنجيل، و لا أنت تعرفين ما هو الانجيل. كل ما تعرفينه عنه هو ما يقوله له الشيوخ من تدليس و كذب. هل أعطيت نفسك الفرصة للإطلاع عليه لكي تتأ:دي من صحة أقوال شيوخك؟ من صحة ما قاله القرآن عنه؟ مثلا القرآن يقول أننا نعبد ثلاث، و أننا نقول أن الله تزوج من مريم........ اعطيني قولا من الأنجيل يثبت هذا الكلام.

أنا لا أدعوك يا عزيزتي لترك الإسلام و لا الى اعتناق السيحية، بل أدعوك الى التعرف على حقيقة شخصية المسيح من الأنجيل، و ليس من القرآن الذي ناقض نفسه في أقواله عن المسيح.  القرآن رفع المسيح فوق محمد بأن قال عنه انه غلاما زكيا "قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلَامًا زَكِيًّا" و كلمة زكيا فسرها علماؤكم "طاهراً بلا خطية".  الم تقرائي قول محمد عن المسيح في الأحاديث:   " مَا مِنْ مَوْلُودٍ يُولَدُ إِلَّا نَخَسَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ ، فَيَسْتَهِلُّ صَارِخًا مِنْ نَخْسَةِ الشَّيْطَانِ ، *إِلَّا ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ* "
تؤمنون أن الله رفعه الى السماء و هو لا يزال حياً. لماذا لم يرفع الله محمد بل تركه يموت و يتحلل ؟ لماذا المسيح (حسب ايمانكم)  سينزل في نهاية العالم ليدين الناس؟ كيف سيدين الناس إذا كان بشراً فقط؟ اليست الدينونة لله وحده الذي خلق البشر؟


----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2022)

عجيب غريب امرك يااخت مسلمة العيب انك لم تقرائي جيداا كلام امنا المباركة امة ابقي في دينك لم يجبرك احد في تركه هنيئا لك طريق الظلمة  ولكن ان تاتين هنا في منتدنا وتبدائين في الهجوم على دينا لماذا يااخت مسلمة لانه دين الحق والحياة وانتم تخافون منه ليس لك الحق ان تكفرين الاخرين وان لا تحترمين دينهم لان هذا من تعاليم دينك ولاتريدين ان تفهمين ماكتبته لك الغالية امة ارجو منك الحوار بكل حب واحترام وبدون تعصب


----------



## أَمَة (31 مايو 2022)

*تم طرد العضوة المسلمة  ليس من أجل أنها مسلمة، و لا من أجل مشاركتها غير الحوارية التي لم ترد فيها على أي سؤال بل كانت مسترسلة في الهجوم و القص و اللصق، و لا ن أجل تطاولها و قلة احترامها، بل من أجل تدليسها و كذبها في تسجيلها بخمسة (5) عضويات مختلفة ظناً منها أنها تدعم نفسها بعضويات وهمية - و هذه هي التقية أو الكذب المحلل في دينها في حين أن النهي عن الكذب من وصايا الله العشرة. الله يوصي بعدم الكذب و الشيطان يحلله.

هذه هي الأسماء الخمسة لنفس العضوة:*
1- مسلمة و كلي فخر
2- مسلمة و ديني على حق
3- مسلمة و افتخر
4- مسلمة و لي الشرف
5- مسلمة و مبسوطة بديني

يوم الدينونة سوف تتحققين من خطأ اختيارك و تندمين على تبجحك في الصفات التي ألصقتيها في أسماء العضويات الخمس،  و لكن هيهات بعد فوات الآوان.

لن أسب عليك كما كنت تنوين السب علي في أحدى مشاركاتك لأني أحبك و أحب نجاتك من النار التي لا يضمنها لك دينك، لذلك سأظل أصلي *يعني أدعو الى الله* من أجلك لكي يفتح بصيرتك و تعرفينه أنه هو نفسه الذي ظهر للبشرية بالجسد بالمسيخ ليخلص البشر من قبضة الموت. المسيح الذي يقر القرآن أنه ولد من عذراء بكلمة من الله و روحه، هذه المعلومة التي  نقلها كتابك من الكتاب المقدس ثم دلس عليها في التفسير،  المسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسد الذي مات و فام منتصرا من الموت في اليوم الثالث من أجلك لكي إذا آمنتِ به تنتصرين أنتِ أيضا على الموت و يكون مكانك معه في السماوات, المسيح وحده يضمن لك السماوات، المسيح الحي  و ليس أي مخلوق سواه.


----------

